# Spooning with a hardon



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

So I am typically always have a hard on at bedtime for whatever reason. My wife and I don't aways have sex and I don't always masturbate to take care of it though my wife would be fine if I decided to. My question is how women feel when men decide to spoon with them and the feeling of a hard or is against their back or butt depending on the position. I like the pressure it places on my erection and my wife never says anything even when I ask but usually after 5 min or so she adjusts the position which aways somehow prevents me from laying the way I like. Is it annoying the feel this or do you feel like it is a part of our SO and it is ok? I like when my wife spoons me and She wraps her legs around me so I can feel the warmth of her V. But maybe it just isn't the same thing?

Now I will say I do tend to twitch when we do spoon. My hardon twitches that is. Not sure why it happens but I guess this can get annoying though she doesn't complain abut that either.

What do other women like?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it's hot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Can a man spoon his wife without getting a hardon?
The hardon is what makes spooning fun for both parties.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think its hot, too. I usually can't keep my hands out of his pants when I feel him poking at me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife always has her hands down there when we sleep, sometimes she lightly plays/strokes it as we sleep, kinda annoying really especially when the sensation gets me horny in the middle of the night and I end up having to take her.

But I guess that's her plan all along... bah! Same with her rule that I have to be naked to sleep with her... bah!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

I love that feeling or against my tummy.
Hard to ignore though.
I turn frequently at night but always try to be so that I can feel him.


----------



## fortheloveofit2 (Oct 1, 2012)

ROUND OF APPLAUSE TO THE WOMAN THAT HAVE ANSWERED THIS QUESTION SO FAR!!! Hats and pants off to you...


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't imagine sleeping without feeling my husband hard against me. Sometimes I try to wiggle it start some action, sometimes it earns me a slap on the ass, sometimes I hear snores, sometimes it leads to sex. 

It's strange not to feel it hard.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I love lying any way with my wife in bed and when I do, it's usually always results in wood. She is not as receptive as I would like sometimes so I usually try not to jab her with it.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

Jabbing's good


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

missmolly said:


> Jabbing's good



Jabbing's good.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't bother me in the least. I find it a turn on that I turn him on!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

No brainer, feels fantastic.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I find it hot, and comforting at the same time.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I think i'd be worried if there wasn't a hardon lol


----------



## jacksparow1964 (Sep 28, 2012)

as long as you are hot and excited wife can feel your emotion ,, physics law will apply here.... heat transfer from warmer object to less warmer,,,


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Yer we spoon almost every night. It's our 'chat' time, there are no distractions just my wife and myself. I value those chat times more than any other time we chat.

One problem is that when we are doing this, even if I have no intention of initiating sex, I 'leak' uncontrollaby. So my wifes butt and lower back get a bit wet and sticky. I thought she might be a bit grossed out by it but she doesn't seem to mind, even encourages it sometimes. Usually when she wants to initiate.

Is that unusual to be so leaky?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I think it's hot
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats because it is.... 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My exSO and my exhusband used to poke me lol

i liked it I think i'd feel a little lost and sad if all i had pressing against me was a squishy chub


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

I really miss those jabs but it doesn't happen anymore to me when we spoon. When it does, it would be difficult to just leave it like that, after a couple minutes, I'd want to take advantage of it.

Question for the guys - in that situation would you ever prefer to just keep spooning and go to sleep like that? In other words, do you ever spoon with a hardon but not be glad if she turns around and starts to play with it? I wouldn't be able to resist doing that.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Kari said:


> I really miss those jabs but it doesn't happen anymore to me when we spoon. When it does, it would be difficult to just leave it like that, after a couple minutes, I'd want to take advantage of it.
> 
> Question for the guys - in that situation would you ever prefer to just keep spooning and go to sleep like that? In other words, do you ever spoon with a hardon but not be glad if she turns around and starts to play with it? I wouldn't be able to resist doing that.


My wife is VERY picky about never being woken up...unless there is a fire and it is 2 feet from our bed!!!....that being said...I do love to spoon her warm body...especially when the stallion is awake. 

I only take it further IF she starts to push back and grinds against my hardness. This is one of her main ways to initiate sex. This really gets her juices going when she does it. I love it when it happens, but most of the time...we end up just going to sleep.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd be surprised anyone could fall asleep with an erection.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> I'd be surprised anyone could fall asleep with an erection.


It is hard.....I couldn't resist that answer to your statement


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

So to answer whether guys want to just fall asleep like this.....ah....NEVER. All I am thinking about is the moment I feel a slight thrust back and I am ready to roll. My mind is racing and to be honest if I spoon with my guy at full mast then what I am saying is - I want a hj,bj,or sex. Just that I don't ask bc my wife almost always justs wants to sleep. Maybe I get a response 1:7 times.

Sometimes if I get into the right rhythm I have been known to get really close to shooting my load but if I do then it gets all over the sheets and her and that becomes an issue. Only other option is to turn around and rub one out but it is a disappointment bc I wanted her Instead


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

My wife loves the feeling.



Kari said:


> Question for the guys - in that situation would you ever prefer to just keep spooning and go to sleep like that? In other words, do you ever spoon with a hardon but not be glad if she turns around and starts to play with it? I wouldn't be able to resist doing that.


I get erect way too often, and too easily, to go around having sex every time he jumps up. So yes, sometimes I'm perfectly fine just spooning and nothing else.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Kari said:


> Question for the guys - in that situation would you ever prefer to just keep spooning and go to sleep like that? In other words, do you ever spoon with a hardon but not be glad if she turns around and starts to play with it? I wouldn't be able to resist doing that.


If I'm hard, then I'm up for it. In fact, it would be unusual for us if getting poked in the back while cuddling didn't lead to her reaching back and starting something.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I love feeling that reach around.


----------

